# Controlling PLC wirelessly



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Guy said:


> Hey you guys. At our company we have two skid mounted centrifuge systems and we really want to optimize it and reduce operations cost. I was wondering if we could remotely control both skids PLCs via WiFi and have only one operator in a remote location controlling both systems. Both skids will always be in different sites. Can I create a Panel View mirror? Any suggestions?


I sound like a good plan, let's see if the big Dogs jump in...


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I did some work for GAF at the plant that made the ice and water shield. We were putting new valves in for the asphalt pumping system and the engineer was able to come outside on his laptop and check the valves operation using his laptop as the control. Not sure what system or program except I do know they were AB plc's.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Very easy to do. I used Freewave transceivers for a recent installation that spanned several km's. All you have to do is put an Ethernet card on your PLC put it on the network. Anything over the wireless links including computers, SCADA systems, or HMI screens will be able to talk to it.

If the PLC only has RS232/485, you can use 900Mhz wireless radios and make a link between any two areas. Check out their FGR2 line of products: They will do Ethernet or serial.

Ethernet Version:
http://www.freewave.com/PRODUCTS/allproducts/fgr2-pe.aspx

Serial version:
http://www.freewave.com/PRODUCTS/allproducts/fgr2-ce.aspx

What kind of PLC/HMI?


----------



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

triden said:


> Very easy to do. I used Freewave transceivers for a recent installation that spanned several km's. All you have to do is put an Ethernet card on your PLC put it on the network. Anything over the wireless links including computers, SCADA systems, or HMI screens will be able to talk to it.
> 
> If the PLC only has RS232/485, you can use 900Mhz wireless radios and make a link between any two areas. Check out their FGR2 line of products: They will do Ethernet or serial.
> 
> ...


Thanks!







ABB
Got to check the hmi. 
We also got compactlogix with factory talk.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Guy said:


> Hey you guys. At our company we have two skid mounted centrifuge systems and we really want to optimize it and reduce operations cost. I was wondering if we could remotely control both skids PLCs via WiFi and have only one operator in a remote location controlling both systems. Both skids will always be in different sites. Can I create a Panel View mirror? Any suggestions?


 I have been able to use my iPhone to control several machines running controllogix AB. Its pretty straight forward if you can add an ethernet card to your plc, if not is possible they make several different conversion devices.


----------



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

tates1882 said:


> I have been able to use my iPhone to control several machines running controllogix AB. Its pretty straight forward if you can add an ethernet card to your plc, if not is possible they make several different conversion devices.



Cool! What app and program do you use?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Guy said:


> Cool! What app and program do you use?


vnc viewer


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

tates1882 said:


> I have been able to use my iPhone to control several machines running controllogix AB. Its pretty straight forward if you can add an ethernet card to your plc, if not is possible they make several different conversion devices.





tates1882 said:


> vnc viewer



Did you VNC into a computer that was running FactoryTalk SE? Or is VNC capable of connecting to a PanelView Remotely?


----------



## Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

CYoung said:


> Did you VNC into a computer that was running FactoryTalk SE? Or is VNC capable of connecting to a PanelView Remotely?



Great question !
Same doubt over here.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

both machines were using a hmi panel view 5000, ethernet as com protocol and Allen-Bradley Control Logix 1756-L71. This was during the start up and commissioning of said system saves me time when ringing i/o. The vnc viewer part was already setup from the factory all I had to do is download the app onto either my macbook or iPhone be on the same network as the machines and have the correct log on info. so i'm assuming panel view 5000 is compatible with vnc. I was able to do anything that I could do from the hmi via iPhone but my control wasn't exclusive so if someone touch/started/stopped the hmi locally i was overridden


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

also both machine were independent of the plants network


----------



## Seth (Apr 26, 2010)

We run prosoft wireless radios on six cranes with compactlogix. All six communicate with the master Plc an L72 through one radio. No problems for three years. The radios also offer redundant paths.


----------

